# Mon DDE Lacie Porsche Design ne monte plus !



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme mon pseudo l'indique, me voici un peu sur les nerfs.

Alors que je récupérai normalement des données sont mon LaCie Porsche Design 1To, celui-ci "a fait planter mon MacBook Pro"* et suite au redémarrage celui-ci ne monte plus. Il apparait correctement dans Utilitaire de Disque (non sans difficultés) et le SOS échoue.
Cependant, lorsque mon Mac est en mode recovery, le mode SOS fonctionne et "répare" le disque dur et celui monte correctement. Et les données semblent toujours dedans.

Ce disque est formaté en OS journalier. Je suis en OS High Sierra. Le disque dur est alimenté juste pas un cable "USB-Port dédié DDE".

J'ajoute des captures d'écrans de mes messages d'erreur. (mon DDE se nomme James B; pour James Bond...).







Que puis-je faire pour récupérer ces données, s'il vous plait ?
Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

Et oui, je sais : "Comment en 2017 à l'air du cloud et tout, on en est toujours là pour certains".

* supposition de ma part


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Salut

Peux-tu donner, DDE branché, les retours de la commande dans le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires)
*diskutil list*

Entre balises Code de préférence :


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

Et voici !

Le DDE en question est le dernier "JAMES_B"


```
Last login: Fri Dec  1 13:51:51 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume COOKIE CAT              152.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage JAMES_B.                999.9 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS JAMES_B.               +999.5 GB   disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 FBA38D1F-8C04-42B4-9488-41626D656841
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

Merci de ton aide !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Tu l'as crypté ce volume?
Que te renvoie :
*ls -l /Volumes/JAMES_B.*


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

Pas que je sache...
Mais effectivement, en mode Cmd + R, il apparait bien mais je dois d'abord rentrer mon MDP Time machine...









Voici le retour :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ ls -l /Volumes/JAMES_B.
ls: /Volumes/JAMES_B.: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Désolé, mais les images ne sont pas lisibles.
Que renvoie un :
*ls -l /Volumes/JAMES**


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

Je sais bien... Je ne peux pas encore posté de lien. Désolée.


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ ls -l /Volumes/JAMES*
ls: /Volumes/JAMES*: No such file or directory
```


Ca commence à sentir le roussi, nan ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Donne les retours de :
*diskutil cs list*
Pour les photos, cliques sur la case "Transférer un fichier" en bas à droite de la case orange "Poster votre réponse".


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

Et voila pour les images. (Merci beaucoup !)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Tu es en mode sans échecs là?


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

Aucune idée.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Pardon, je voulais dire en mode Recovery.
Sinon démarre en mode normal, puis via l'utilitaire de disque, sélectionne ta partition JAMES_B. et dans le menu /fichier tu dois pouvoir le déverrouiller avec le mot de passe avec lequel tu l'as crypté.
N'aurais-tu pas changé de mot de passe administrateur dernièrement?


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

En mode normal, le disque apparait dans la barre à gauche mais lorsque je clique dessus, la roulette arc-en-ciel apparait et au bout d'un moment le disque disparait ou fait planter l'utilitaire de disque.

MAIS si je ne clique pas sur "James_B" et que je fais clique droit j'ai ces choix :






Si je choisi "Image de James_B", est ce que je pourrais récupérer mes données en choisissant "mode lecture/ecriture" et "non chiffré" ? Je n'ai de toute façon pas assez de place sur mon SSD (500 Go)...






Je n'ai pas récement changé de MDP administrateur. J'étais justement entrain de parcourir mon disque dure externe lorsque tout à planté.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Si tu cliques sur "Monter" ça dit quoi?


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

J'ai eu du mal a le faire réapparaître...

D'abord faire SOS en mode recovery. Il est monté ! 
Mais j'ai fait un SOS et j'ai eu cet écran et il a disparu.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Donc il monte bien en mode Recovery?
Si oui, il faudrait te procurer un nouveau DDE de 1 To (700 Go utilisés sur ton Lacie) et si tu as 2 prises USB faire une copie depuis le Mode Recovery.
Je te donnerai les commandes.


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

Oui, en mode Recovery c'est bon, ouf !

J'ai bien deux ports USB, ouf !

Merci infiniment de ton aide. Je me procure rapidement un DDE et je reviens vers toi début de semaine prochaine.
Aurais-tu une marque, une modèle de DDE que tu recommandes ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

D'habitude c'est Lacie que je préconise, mais je n'ose
Regarde ceci : https://www.lesnumeriques.com/disqu...isques-durs-externes-lequel-choisir-a435.html
Ton DDE n'est plus sous garantie?

Par contre ça me titille que tu puisses le lire en mode Recovery et pas en mode Normal.
Tu n'aurais pas un utilitaire bizzaroide qui mettrait le souk?
Peux-tu tenter de démarrer en mode sans échecs (appuis sur Maj lors du démarrage)?


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

Les numériques, c'est ma référence aussi 

Non malheureusement plus sous garantie (forcément).

Cela plante tout pareil, en mode Sans Echecs malheureusement.... J'ai supprimé Tuxera NTFS, dans le doute.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

As-tu essayé un autre câble usb si tu as et surtout de bien enfoncer le connecteur.
Si tu as le temps, en démarrage "normal" tu fais un rapport Etrecheck et tu le copies sur Pastebin puis tu donnes la chaine de caractères qui suit https://pastebin.com


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

Et voici : l'adresse pastebin /g2w64EWS. (désolée, toujours pas le droit de poster des liens...)

J'ai bien essayé avec une autre cable et bien enfoncé le cable, oui ! Mais rien...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Ok le voici :

```
EtreCheck version : 3.4.6 (460)
Rapport créé le 2017-12-01 18:26:23
Télécharger EtreCheck chez https://etrecheck.com
Temps d’exécution : 2:59
La vitesse : Excellente

Cliquez sur les liens [Rechercher] pour plus d’informations à partir des Communautés d’assistance Apple.
Cliquez sur les liens [Détails] pour plus d’informations sur cette ligne.

Problème : Autre problème
Description :
DDE ne monte pas.

Informations matérielles : ⓘ
    MacBook Pro (Retina, mi-2012)
    [Les caractéristiques techniques] - [Le guide de l’utilisateur] - [Garantie & service]
    MacBook Pro - modèle : MacBookPro10,1
    1 2,3 GHz Intel Core i7 (i7-3615QM) CPU: 4-core
    16 GB RAM Pas extensible
        BANK 0/DIMM0
            8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz ok
        BANK 1/DIMM0
            8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz ok
    Handoff/Airdrop2: disponible
    Réseau sans fil :  en0 : 802.11 a/b/g/n
    Batterie : Santé = Satisfaisant - Nombre de cycles = 464
    Quota iCloud : 4.99 Go disponible

Informations vidéo : ⓘ
    Intel HD Graphics 4000 - VRAM : 1536 Mo
        Color LCD 3360 x 2100
    NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - VRAM : 1 Go

Informations des disques : ⓘ
    APPLE SSD SM512E disk0: (500,28 Go) (SSD - TRIM: Oui)
    [Afficher le rapport SMART]
        EFI (disk0s1 - MS-DOS FAT32) <non monté>  [EFI] : 210 Mo
        (disk0s2) <non monté>  [Conteneur APFS]: 500.07 Go

Informations USB : ⓘ
     USB20Bus
         hub_device
            Apple Inc. FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)
     USB20Bus
         hub_device
             hub_device
                Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
                Apple Inc. BRCM20702 Hub
                    Apple Inc. Bluetooth USB Host Controller
     USB30Bus
        LaCie Porsche Mobile
            P9220 disk2: (1 To)
                EFI (disk2s1 - MS-DOS FAT32) <non monté>  [EFI] : 210 Mo
                (disk2s2) <non monté>  [Conteneur CoreStorage]: 999.86 Go
                Boot OS X (disk2s3 - HFS+ journalisé) <non monté>  : 134 Mo

Informations Thunderbolt : ⓘ
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus

Disques virtuels : ⓘ
    COOKIE CAT (disk1s1 - APFS) /  [Startup] : 500.07 Go (346.03 Go libre)
        Crypté : Oui (Déverrouillé)
        Disque physique : disk0s2 500.07 Go (346.03 Go libre)
    (disk1s2) <non monté>  [Preboot]: 500.07 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 500.07 Go
    (disk1s3) <non monté>  [Recovery]: 500.07 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 500.07 Go
    (disk1s4) /private/var/vm  [VM]: 500.07 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 500.07 Go
    JAMES_B. (disk3 - HFS+ journalisé) /Volumes/JAMES_B.  : 999.51 Go (321.64 Go libre)
        Encrypted AES-XTS (Déverrouillé) Converting
        Disque physique : disk2s2 999.86 Go Online

Logiciels du système : ⓘ
    macOS High Sierra  10.13.1 (17B1003) - Temps écoulé depuis le démarrage : moins d’une heure

Gatekeeper : ⓘ
    N’importe où [Activer la sécurité Gatekeeper]

Extensions du noyau : ⓘ
        /Applications/DiskWarrior.app
    [Désengagé]    com.alsoft.Preview (5.0 - SDK 10.5) [Rechercher]

        /Applications/Magican.app
    [Désengagé]    com.magican.iokit.filemon (1.0.0 - SDK 10.7) [Rechercher]

        /Library/Extensions
    [Engagé]    at.obdev.nke.LittleSnitch (4.0.4 - SDK 10.11) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.avira.kext.FileAccessControl (1.2.5 - SDK 10.9) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.coriolis-systems.driver.OnlineHelper (535 - SDK 10.10) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.coriolis-systems.driver.Snapshot (122 - SDK 10.10) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.wacom.kext.pentablet (Pen Tablet 5.3.7-6 - SDK 10.12) [Rechercher]

Agents de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    8 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    174 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    106 tâches d’Apple

Daemons de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    37 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    178 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    114 tâches d’Apple

Agents de lancement : ⓘ
    [En marche]    at.obdev.LittleSnitchHelper.plist (Objective Development Software GmbH - installé 2017-11-30) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    at.obdev.LittleSnitchUIAgent.plist (Objective Development Software GmbH - installé 2017-11-30) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.AdobeCreativeCloud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-10-28) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.avira.antivirus.general.agent.plist (? 94ca9a28 6424f0aa - installé 2017-12-01) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.avira.antivirus.gjallarhorn.plist (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - installé 2017-09-25) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.avira.antivirus.iris.plist (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - installé 2017-12-01) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.avira.antivirus.notifications.agent.plist (? 8b13021d 6424f0aa - installé 2017-12-01) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.avira.antivirus.odscan.default.plist (? b3806d99 6424f0aa - installé 2017-12-01) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.avira.antivirus.scheduler.agent.plist (? 4b765eec 6424f0aa - installé 2017-12-01) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.avira.antivirus.systray.plist (? 9bf80dc3 7a7b22f4 - installé 2017-12-01) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.avira.antivirus.telemetry.agent.plist (? a4625078 6424f0aa - installé 2017-12-01) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.avira.antivirus.update.default.plist (? 7dca32a5 6424f0aa - installé 2017-12-01) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.avira.helper.avstats.plist (? cf66ea88 a28384e2 - installé 2017-09-25) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.avira.servicehub.license.plist (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - installé 2017-09-13) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.avira.servicehub.license.poll.plist (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - installé 2017-09-13) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.wacom.pentablet.plist (Wacom Technology Corp. - installé 2017-11-21) [Rechercher]

Daemons de lancements : ⓘ
    [En marche]    at.obdev.littlesnitchd.plist (Objective Development Software GmbH - installé 2017-11-30) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.acc.installer.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-10-28) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.adobe.agsservice.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-10-28) [Rechercher]
    [Échec]    com.avira.antivirus.dbcleaner.plist (? 223cb974 62a8855a - installé 2017-12-01) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.avira.helper.watchdox.plist (? e7e538d1 e163ec4c - installé 2017-12-01) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.macpaw.CleanMyMac3.Agent.plist (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2017-10-29) [Rechercher]

Agents de lancement pour l’utilisateur : ⓘ
    [Engagé]    com.dropbox.DropboxMacUpdate.agent.plist (Dropbox, Inc. - installé 2017-08-12) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.google.keystone.agent.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2017-11-21) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.macpaw.CleanMyMac3.Scheduler.plist (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2017-09-28) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.skype.skype.shareagent.plist (Skype Communications S.a.r.l - installé 2017-10-28) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.spotify.webhelper.plist (Spotify - installé 2017-11-30) [Rechercher]

Éléments Ouverture : ⓘ
    Divvy    Application - Masqué
        (/Applications/Divvy.app)
    DiskWarriorStarter    Application
        (/Applications/DiskWarrior.app/Contents/Helpers/DiskWarriorStarter.app)
    CloudKitJS Callback URL    SMLoginItem - Masqué (AgileBits Inc. - installé 2017-11-05)
        (/Applications/1Password 6.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/2BUA8C4S2C.com.agilebits.onepassword4-helper.app)
    FruitJuiceHelper    SMLoginItem - Masqué (Apple, Inc. - installé 2017-02-12)
        (/Applications/FruitJuice.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/FruitJuiceHelper.app)

Modules internets : ⓘ
    WacomTabletPlugin: WacomTabletPlugin 2.1.0.6 (installé 2016-10-11) [Rechercher]
    AdobeAAMDetect: 3.0.0.0 (installé 2017-10-28) [Rechercher]
    QuickTime Plugin: 7.7.3 (installé 2017-12-01)

Modules internets pour l’utilisateur : ⓘ
    Folx3Plugin: 3.0.1 (installé 2017-02-12) [Rechercher]

Panneaux de préférences tiers : ⓘ
    Aucun

Time Machine : ⓘ
    Ignorer les fichiers du système : NON
    Sauvegardes mobiles : Désactivé
    Sauvegarde automatique : NON - Sauvegarde automatique désactivée
    Disques sauvegardés :
        COOKIE CAT : Taille du disque : 500.07 Go Disque utilisé : 154.04 Go
    Destinations :
        Data [Network]
        Taille totale : 997.71 Go
        Nombre total de sauvegardes : 53
        Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 18/09/2016 03:55
        Dernière sauvegarde : 13/08/2017 22:34
        Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Acceptable
            Taille de la sauvegarde 997.71 Go > (Disque utilisé 154.04 Go X 3)

Utilisation du processeur par opération : ⓘ
        15%       kernel_task
        12%       WindowServer
         3%       Finder
         2%       hidd
         0%       savapi

Utilisation de la RAM par opération : ⓘ
    1.05 Go       kernel_task
    344 Mo        Google Chrome
    304 Mo        savapi
    283 Mo        Google Chrome Helper
    227 Mo        avguard.bin

Utilisation du réseau par opération : ⓘ
    Entrée        Sortie        Nom de l’opération
    21 Ko         5 Ko          mDNSResponder
    5 Ko          6 Ko          apsd
    7 Ko          2 Ko          cloudd
    2 Ko          578 o         netbiosd
    467 o         395 o         kernel_task

Utilisation de l’énergie par opération : ⓘ
     11.46    WindowServer
      6.00    kextd
      4.68    trustd
      2.64    syspolicyd

Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : ⓘ
    9.81 Go       RAM disponible
    6.27 Go       RAM libre
    6.19 Go       RAM utilisée
    3.54 Go       Fichiers en cache
    0 o           Fichier d’échange utilisé

Installations de logiciel (30 derniers jours) : ⓘ
    Parcel: 3.0.2 (installé 2017-11-05)
    Parcel: 3.0.2 (installé 2017-11-05)
    KakaoTalk: 2.3.9 (installé 2017-11-05)
    PDF 压缩器: 3.8 (installé 2017-11-11)
    Parcel: 3.0.3 (installé 2017-11-25)
    KakaoTalk: 2.4.0 (installé 2017-11-30)

    La liste des installations peut ne pas être complète.

Événements du diagnostic (3 dernier jours si pas grave): ⓘ
    2017-12-01 18:18:10    La cause du dernier arrêt : 3 - Arrêt complet non ordonné
    2017-12-01 17:18:49    tuxera_ntfs Plantage [Ouvrir]
        La cause :        dyld: launch, loading dependent libraries
    2017-12-01 15:04:09    Disk Utility.app Bloqué [Ouvrir]
    2017-12-01 13:54:16    DiskWarrior.app Bloqué [Ouvrir]
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Que te renvoie, depuis le terminal, un :
*diskutil cs list*


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

Et voici :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 5929EBDF-F7B6-4E52-98C7-2D875683AB7F
    =========================================================
    Name:         JAMES_B.
    Status:       Online
    Size:         999860912128 B (999.9 GB)
    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume FF6C0B3E-B4D6-43E0-8F01-8C5630769C0F
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk2s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999860912128 B (999.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family E7405EF9-265D-4D7A-B56E-4B11FF3DD24F
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Converting (forward)
        High Level Queries:      Not Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume FBA38D1F-8C04-42B4-9488-41626D656841
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk3
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          999508590592 B (999.5 GB)
            Conversion Progress:   99%
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               JAMES_B.
            Volume Name:           JAMES_B.
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Donc à priori, tu as demandé la désactivation du cryptage sur le Volume JAMES_B.?

Que renvoie un :
*ls -l /Volumes*


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

J'ai demandé pour mon disque principal, effectivement. Mais pas pour JAMES_B.
Mais tant mieux nan ?

Et voici :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ ls -l /Volumes
total 0
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root     wheel    1  1 déc 18:40 COOKIE CAT -> /
drwxrwxr-x@ 18 camille  staff  680 24 nov 17:17 JAMES_B.
drwxr-xr-x+  3 root     wheel   96 21 nov 13:11 Preboot
drwxr-xr-x+  3 root     wheel   96  1 déc 12:21 Preboot 1
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Tu l'avais crypté comment ce DDE? Il me semble qu'avec Filevault c'est pas possible pour un disque autre que celui où est installé le système.
C'est un ancien disque système "recyclé"?


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

Je ne me souviens pas l'avoir chiffré, c'est ça le truc. Et devoir utiliser le MDP de ma Time Machine pour le faire monter, c'est super étrange...
Non non, un DDE tout neuf, utiliser pour le transfert et le stockage de données uniquement.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

C'est quoi le mot de passe de ta Time Machine? Pas le contenu bien sûr, mais le principe? Tu cryptes aussi les sauvegardes Time Machine?


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (1 Décembre 2017)

C'est le fait de choisir ou non de crypter sa sauvegarde Time Machine. 
Au départ, cela partait d'une bonne intention mais là, ça me reste en travers de la gorge cette histoire de cyptage...

Après je dis que c'est le MDP TM parce que l'indice que j'avais noté, me permettait de retrouver ce mot de passe que j'avais spécialement choisi pour la TM.

(Sinon, j'aurai un DDE d'1To d'ici demain soir, j'ai hâte de récupérer *croise les doigts* mes données)

(Je m'absente quelques heures mais je répondrai dès me retour. Encore merci beaucoup pour tout !)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Attends avant de faire des frais :
Que te renvoie :
*ls -l /Volumes/JAMES_B.*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Ensuite, si on regarde ton rapport Etrecheck, quelques "petites" réflexions :

1) tu as un antivirus Avira qui ne sert à rien. Tu peux le désinstaller et le remplacer avantageusement par MalwareByte
2) CleanMyMac à virer aussi : https://macpaw.com/fr/support/cleanmymac/knowledgebase/how-to-uninstall-cleanmymac-3
Je te conseille d'ajouter à ta panoplie Etrecheck que tu as déjà ainsi que l'excellent (et je pèse mes mots) Onyx qui est gratuit (les dons étant accepté).

Voili voulou.


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

Et voici : 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ ls -l /Volumes/JAMES_B.
ls: JAMES_B.: Permission denied
```

Avira, je l'ai sur PC alors quand j'ai vu que j'avais une licence qui pouvait être sur Mac, j'ai pensé faire d'une pierre deux coups ! Mais je prends bien note pour MalwareByte.

Et oui, je possède Onyx, effectivement il est efficace ! Mais pourquoi "virer" CleanMyMac ? Juste par curiosité.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

Pour Avira, c'est toi qui vois, mais sur Mac un anti-virus est plus source de soucis qu'autre chose. MalwareBytes couplé à Etrecheck suffit largement.
Quand à CleanMyMac, il a tendance à supprimer des fichiers nécessaires au système et à le rendre inexploitable.
Sachant que tu as Onyx et que la plupart de logiciels ont un procédure de désinstallation, et qu'il est très facile avec Etrecheck de retrouver les scories, je n'en vois pas franchement l'utilité.

Il résiste l'agent secret
Donc tu vas faire :
*sudo ls -l /Volumes/JAMES_B.*
Là ton mot de passe te sera demandé. Tu n'entres pas celui de Time Machine, mais celui de l'ordi.
*diskutil cs list*
pour vérifier si le décryptage est terminé.
Sinon, Mac alimenté sur le secteur, laisse le disque branché et supprime temporairement la mise en veille en ouvrant un terminal et en tapant la commande :
*sudo caffeinate -idmsu*
là tu vas avoir un écran terminal qui ne "bouge plus". C'est normal.
Et au bout de quelques heures tu revérifies dans un autre terminal (menu terminal/Shell/Nouvelle fenêtre) par
*diskutil cs list*


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

C'est noté ! Merci pour toutes ces infos 

Voici ce que j'ai en attendant de refaire une commande "Diskutil cs list" :

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ sudo ls -l /Volumes/JAMES_B.
Password:
ls: /Volumes/JAMES_B.: No such file or directory
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ sudo caffeinate -idmsu
```

EDIT :

Je ne suis pas très patiente 

MAIS je crois que c'est une bonne nouvelle !


```
Last login: Sat Dec  2 09:02:13 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 5929EBDF-F7B6-4E52-98C7-2D875683AB7F
    =========================================================
    Name:         JAMES_B.
    Status:       Online
    Size:         999860912128 B (999.9 GB)
    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume FF6C0B3E-B4D6-43E0-8F01-8C5630769C0F
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk2s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999860912128 B (999.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family E7405EF9-265D-4D7A-B56E-4B11FF3DD24F
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Converting (forward)
        High Level Queries:      Not Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume FBA38D1F-8C04-42B4-9488-41626D656841
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk3
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          999508590592 B (999.5 GB)
            Conversion Progress:   99%
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               JAMES_B.
            Volume Name:           JAMES_B.
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$
```

EDIT 2 :

Mon DDE est monté ! OMG !!!!
(on appréciera les icônes)






Cependant, cela plante lorsque j'essaie d'accéder aux données depuis le Finder (DDE semble vide, petite roulette en bas à droite de la fenêtre) et le SOS ne fonctionne pas dans Utilitaire de disque. 
Mince, presque !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

Je pense que le décryptage n'est pas terminé ou bloqué.

Je suis sur mobile. Je ne vois pas tout.


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

Mon DDE s'éteint après un moment d'inactivité. Du coup, je me suis permise de le débranché et de le rebranché et voici le "diskutil cs list" :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 5929EBDF-F7B6-4E52-98C7-2D875683AB7F
    =========================================================
    Name:         JAMES_B.
    Status:       Online
    Size:         999860912128 B (999.9 GB)
    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume FF6C0B3E-B4D6-43E0-8F01-8C5630769C0F
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk2s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999860912128 B (999.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family E7405EF9-265D-4D7A-B56E-4B11FF3DD24F
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Converting (forward)
        High Level Queries:      Not Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume FBA38D1F-8C04-42B4-9488-41626D656841
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk3
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          999508590592 B (999.5 GB)
            Conversion Progress:   99%
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               JAMES_B.
            Volume Name:           JAMES_B.
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```

Toujours "Conversion Progress: 99%" et "Revertible: Yes (unlock and decryption required)"...
Ca ne sent pas bon ça :'(


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

On verra ça demain si tu es sûre qu'en mode recovery, tu accèdes aux données et si tu as un autre DDE.
@+


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

Peux-tu démarrer en mode Recovery, puis depuis l'utilitaire de disque monter ton DDE et ensuite revenir sur le terminal et taper la commande :
*ls -l /Volumes/JAMES*/**


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

Et voici :

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ ls -l /Volumes/JAMES*/*

ls: /Volumes/JAMES*/*: No such file or directory
```

Sinon j'ai vu l'option "Convertir en APFS" en mode Recovery mais je ne sais pas si cela effacera mes données ou pas...


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

C'est bon, je me suis procuré un DDE. Et je ne me suis pas montré très rancunière... puisque j'ai pris exactement le même !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour *Camcam*

Je ne veux pas me substituer à *Jean *qui a engagé la conversation avec toi et qui est actuellement hors-ligne. Je lui laisse l'aspect opératoire du traitement.

Je te propose juste de passer une commande informative à propos du disque *3* > qui est :

```
diskutil info disk3
```


cette commande va retourner un tableau d'informations à propos du volume *JAMES_B* qui est l'hôte du *Logical Volume* du *CoreStorage*

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ce tableau ici et je pourrai te le commenter.


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour *Macomaniac*,

Voici le résultat de la commande : 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ diskutil info disk3
   Device Identifier:        disk3
   Device Node:              /dev/disk3
   Whole:                    Yes
   Part of Whole:            disk3
   Device / Media Name:      P9220

   Volume Name:              JAMES_B.
   Mounted:                  No

   Content (IOContent):      Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Unknown (not mounted)
   Owners:                   Disabled
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

C'est ce que je pensais -->

- cette indication :

```
Mounted:                  No
```

montre que le volume *JAMES_B* n'est pas monté. Il est donc inadressable > ce qui explique le message d'erreur pour ta commande antérieure :

```
ls: /Volumes/JAMES*/*: No such file or directory
```

aucun fichier ou dossier de ce nom à cette adresse (car le volume n'est pas monté).

Tu vas me dire : mais pourtant voici ce qui est dit du *Volume Logique* du *CoreStorage* :

```
+-> Logical Volume FBA38D1F-8C04-42B4-9488-41626D656841
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk3
            Status:                Online
```

Le *Volume Logique* qui est déverrouillé (car il est protégé par un chiffrement) est bien "*Online*" > càd. exporté.

Hé! oui > mais voici comment ça fonctionne --> le *Volume Logiqu*e est un disque logique virtuel qui s'exporte à partir du magasin de stockage physique des écritures appelé *Physical Volume*. Ce *Logical Volume* est un espace-disque virtuel sur lequel est ancré un système de fichiers *Apple_HFS+* (= *JHFS+*) classique > et ce système de fichiers monte sur l'espace-disque virtuel du *Volume Logique* un volume appelé *JAMES_B*.

Donc le *Volume Logique* (= le disque virtuel) peut bien être exporté et "*Online*" > si le système de fichiers *jhfs+* amarré sur lui comporte des erreurs --> alors il ne permet pas le montage du volume *JAMES_B* sur cet espace-disque.

Je te propose de passer la commande opératoire :

```
diskutil repairVolume disk3
```


qui engage la vérification / réparation --> *a)* du système de stockage *CoreStorage* > *b)* du système de fichiers *jhfs+* qui conditionne le montage du volume *JAMES_B*

=> une fois l'opération effectuée > tu n'as qu'à poster ici l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

Merci pour ces explications !

Malheureusement, lorsque je le laisse trop longtemps, mon DEE se déconnecte de lui-même.

Et donc voici le résultat : 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ diskutil repairVolume disk3
Started file system repair on disk3 JAMES_B.
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 5929EBDF-F7B6-4E52-98C7-2D875683AB7F
Checking volume
disk2s2: Scan for Volume Headers
Invalid Volume Header @ 0: I/O error
Invalid Volume Header @ 999860911616: I/O error
disk2s2 is not a CoreStorage volume
Storage system check exit code is 1
Repairing storage system
Performing fsck_cs -y -x --lv --uuid 5929EBDF-F7B6-4E52-98C7-2D875683AB7F
Unable to examine disk2s2: No such file or directory
Storage system check exit code is 1
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 1: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume *JAMES_B* n'a pas pu être vérifié > parce qu'auparavant le système de stockage *CoreStorage* ne passe pas la vérification.

Pour comprendre cette section :

```
disk2s2: Scan for Volume Headers
Invalid Volume Header @ 0: I/O error
Invalid Volume Header @ 999860911616: I/O error
disk2s2 is not a CoreStorage volume
Storage system check exit code is 1
```

il faut savoir que le *CoreStorage* est généré à partir de « *headers* » ou "en-têtes" logiques inscrits sur la partition de résidence, ici la *disk0s2*. La vérification des 2 *headers* principaux > celui du *Physical Volume* (magasin) et celui du *Logical Volume* (disque miroir) retourne chaque fois une *I/O error* (erreur d'entrée / sortie d'accès en lecture) pour cause de *header* "invalide".

Mais si un processus de déchiffrement est en cours > peut-être faut-il imputer ces erreurs d'accès à cette opération. Est-ce le cas ?


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

Mon disque dure interne a été déchiffré hier mais mon DDE n'était pas à l'origine chiffré et donc il ne devrait pas nécessaire de le faire maintenant. Je crois...

Dans une précédente commande *diskutil cs list, *datant de ce matin, il était noté :

```
+-> Logical Volume FBA38D1F-8C04-42B4-9488-41626D656841
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk3
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          999508590592 B (999.5 GB)
            Conversion Progress:   99%
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               JAMES_B.
            Volume Name:           JAMES_B.
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```

Et la commande est toujours à 99% maintenant. Je penses que c'est par là que cela cloche.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

La ligne :

```
Conversion Progress:   99%
```
montre qu'il y a un processus inachevé en cours.

Mais dans un des tableaux complets précédents > à *Logical Volume Family* > il est mentionné :

```
Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
Encryption Status:       Unlocked
Conversion Status:       Converting (forward)
```

Tu noteras que le statut de la conversion est identifié comme : *Converting (forward)* --> ce qui signifie qu'il ne s'agit *pas* d'un déchiffrement en cours (toujours noté *backward* : en arrière) > mais d'un chiffrement (toujours noté *forward* : vers l'avant).

Tu avais déclenché un chiffrement du volume ?


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

Non, pas que je sache. Je ne saurai même pas faire !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

Hello.

Je suis reviendu.

Démarre en mode Recovery, puis dans l'utilitaire de disques, monte ton DDE
Et ensuite via le terminal donne les retours de :
*ls -l /Volumes/JAMES*/**


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

Welcome back !

Je peux avoir le terminal en mode Recovery ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

Yes M'dam.
Quand tu as le menu à 4 Choix tu cliques en haut à gauche dans Utilitaires/Terminal.
Par contre commence par monter ton DDE via l'Utilitaire de disques que tu quittes ensuite.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

Pour publier les résultats sur le forum depuis le mode recovery :
Tu fais un copier des résultats.
Tu quittes le terminal puis dans le menu à 4 choix, tu cliques sur "Obtenir de l'aide"
Là tu ouvres un navigateur et tu peux te connecter au forum macg pour faire un coller du résultat ci-dessus, de préférence entre balises Code :


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

(Merci pour toute cette procédure bien expliquée !)

Je suis ravie, je vois mes données !

(c'est assez perso alors si il y avait un moyen de supprimer cela du forum après, cela serait cool...)

```
Super rapport avec tous mes dossiers dedans. Yay !
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

As-tu ton nouveau disque?
Si oui, branche le et donne les retours de 
*diskutil list*


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

Oui, nouveau disque branché !

Et voici : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume COOKIE CAT              151.4 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk21
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk21s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage JAMES_B.                999.9 GB   disk21s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk21s3

/dev/disk22 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS JAMES_B.               +999.5 GB   disk22
                                 Logical Volume on disk21s2
                                 FBA38D1F-8C04-42B4-9488-41626D656841
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk23 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk23
   1:                  Apple_HFS LaCie                   1.0 TB     disk23s1

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

Donc tu vas faire
*diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Lacie gpt disk23*
Puis tu feras un :
*df -H*
et un 
*ls -l /Volumes*


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

Tout s'est passé comme un charme.

Voici la dernier commande :

```
-bash-3.2# ls -l /volumes
total 8
drwxr-xr-x@ 32 root  wheel  1024  2 déc 16:35 COOKIE CAT
drwxrwxr-x@ 18 root  wheel   680 24 nov 16:17 JAMES_B.
drwxrwxr-x   4 root  admin   204  2 déc 17:45 Lacie
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel     1  2 déc 17:16 OS X Base System -> /
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

Charmant.
Par contre tu as oublié les retours de :
*df -H
*


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

(C'est vraiment pas simple ce truc de fermer Safari, ouvrir le Terminal, fermer le Terminal, ouvrir Safari, aller sur le forum, se connecter... Sacrée manoeuvre !)

Pour df -H : 

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   728M    64%   44922          4294922357    0%   /
devfs           217k   217k     0B   100%     732                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3      5.2M   3.6M   1.7M    68%      23          4294967256    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       6          4294967273    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5      524k   147k   377k    29%       7          4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6      524k   160k   365k    31%      12          4294967267    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7      2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2          4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk8      524k   143k   381k    28%       2          4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk9      524k   307k   217k    59%      20          4294967259    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk10      13M   2.9M   9.7M    23%      78          4294967201    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk11     2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%     223          4294967056    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk13     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2          4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk14     524k   172k   352k    33%       9          4294967270    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk15     524k   164k   360k    32%       6          4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk16     1.0M   184k   864k    18%       5          4294967274    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk17     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2          4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk18     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2          4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk19     524k   143k   381k    28%       2          4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk20     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2          4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk2s1    500G   151G   347G    31%  716335 9223372036854059472    0%   /Volumes/COOKIE CAT
/dev/disk22     1000   678G   322G    68%   47306          4294919973    0%   /Volumes/JAMES_B.
/dev/disk23s2   1000   663M   999G     1%       4          4294967275    0%   /Volumes/Lacie
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

Donc 700 Go à copier, ça risque d'être long.
Pense à bien laisser ton Mac branché au secteur.
Tu ouvres une 2ème fenêtre terminal (menu Shell/Nouvelle fenêtre) et tu tapes :
*caffeinate -idmsu*
Là rien ne bouge c'est normal
Le but est d'empêcher le Mac de s'endormir, donc un peu de caféine.

Tu repasses sur l'autre terminal et tu tapes :
*cp -av /Volumes/JAMES_B./* /Volumes/Lacie*
tu valides par la touche "Entrée" (classique) et là ça devrait défiler.
Quand tu auras à nouveau le prompt (-bash-3.2#) sur cette fenêtre c'est que la copie sera finie.
Tu fais signe à ce moment là. Demain peut être.

Je m'absente (hé oui à mon âge on a des absences) 
@+


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

C'est entrain de copier, c'est extra. Merci infiniment !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

Pas de quoi.
C'est peut-être pas tout à fait terminé pour les manips, mais plus grand chose à faire.
@ demain.


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (2 Décembre 2017)

C'est terminé ! Merci encore pour tout !! Cela me sauve la vie et m'apprend une belle leçon.

À demain pour de nouvelles aventures


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2017)

La copie est lisible ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Décembre 2017)

A propos, faudra penser à changer ton Pseudo.

Plus sérieusement, si tu as accès à toutes tes données sur Lacie, il faudra maintenant reformater James pour pouvoir l'utiliser.
Et peut être oublier les cryptages à l'avenir.

Par contre je me pose la question sur ce qui a pu se passer avec ce disque, et le rapport avec Time Machine.
Je pense aussi que le décryptage n'aboutissait pas parce que tu n'étais pas connectée avec le mot de passe qui correspondait à celui de Time Machine.
Mystère et boule de gomme.

Moralité, cryptons mais avec parcimonie (et toute sa famille.)


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (3 Décembre 2017)

Oui, les données sont lisibles, consultables, exploitables, utilisables... tous les trucs en -able !

Je suis prête à sauver James. Le pauvre, il en aura bavé !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Décembre 2017)

Super. 
Tu peux, depuis le mode normal, et en ne laissant que James Bond branché, donner les retours de
diskutil list


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (4 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Voici le retour de la commande : 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume COOKIE CAT              198.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage JAMES_B.                999.9 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS JAMES_B.               +999.5 GB   disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 FBA38D1F-8C04-42B4-9488-41626D656841
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour.

Donc tu n'as plus rien à récupérer sur James? On peut le réinitialiser pour pouvoir le réutiliser normalement?


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (4 Décembre 2017)

Oui, c'est bon !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Décembre 2017)

Go.
dans le terminal :
*sudo diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ JAMES_B gpt /dev/disk2*
Là ton mot de passe te sera demandé (celui de ton compte administratrice) et ne s'affiche pas lorsque tu le tapes.


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (4 Décembre 2017)

Il ne lache pas l'affaire, décidément !


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ sudo diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ JAMES_B gpt /dev/disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Error: -69877: Couldn't open device
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Décembre 2017)

Coriace le James.
Il est toujours visible?
*diskutil list*


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (4 Décembre 2017)

Normalement, oui. Mais il se déconnecte très rapidement. Tout seul. 
(et l'option "couper l'alimentation des disques durs" est bien désactivée)


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume COOKIE CAT              198.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage JAMES_B.                999.9 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS JAMES_B.               +999.5 GB   disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 FBA38D1F-8C04-42B4-9488-41626D656841
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Décembre 2017)

Tu tapes :
*sudo diskutil zerodisk disk2*
Tu laisses tourner 30 secondes puis tu fais un ctrl+c ce qui devrait te redonner la main (prompt MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$)
et là tu tapes :
*diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ JAMES_B gpt /dev/disk2*


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (4 Décembre 2017)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Camille:~ camille$ sudo diskutil zerodisk disk2
Password:
Started erase on disk2
Error: -69879: Couldn't open disk
Underlying error: 16: Resource busy
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Décembre 2017)

Donc tu redémarres en mode Recovery puis tu donnes les retours de :
*diskutil list*


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (4 Décembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume COOKIE CAT              198.4 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk21
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk21s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage JAMES_B.                999.9 GB   disk21s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk21s3

/dev/disk22 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS JAMES_B.               +999.5 GB   disk22
                                 Logical Volume on disk21s2
                                 FBA38D1F-8C04-42B4-9488-41626D656841
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Décembre 2017)

Et là que renvoient  :
*diskutil umount disk22*
et
*diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ JAMES_B gpt disk21*


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (4 Décembre 2017)

Cela a fonctionné ! Yay !


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount disk22
dVolume JAMES_B. on disk22 unmounted
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ JAMES_B gpt disk21
Started erase on disk21
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk21s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name JAMES_B
Initialized /dev/rdisk21s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk21
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Décembre 2017)

J'ai quand même un petit doute quand à ton installation.
Peux-tu démarrer en mode "normal", faire un rapport  Etrecheck et le donner entre balises Code :







Comme tu es nouvelle, il est possible que tu ne puisses pas (sécurité avec les liens internet).
Dans ce cas tu colles le rapport sur pastebin et tu donnes la chaine de caractères qui suit https://pastebin.com


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (4 Décembre 2017)

Et voici le rapport EtreCheck :

```
EtreCheck version : 3.4.6 (460)
Rapport créé le 2017-12-04 11:09:13
Télécharger EtreCheck chez https://etrecheck.com
Temps d’exécution : 2:09
La vitesse : Excellente

Cliquez sur les liens [Rechercher] pour plus d’informations à partir des Communautés d’assistance Apple.
Cliquez sur les liens [Détails] pour plus d’informations sur cette ligne.

Problème : Pas de problème - seulement la vérification

Informations matérielles : ⓘ
    MacBook Pro (Retina, mi-2012)
    [Les caractéristiques techniques] - [Le guide de l’utilisateur] - [Garantie & service]
    MacBook Pro - modèle : MacBookPro10,1
    1 2,3 GHz Intel Core i7 (i7-3615QM) CPU: 4-core
    16 GB RAM Pas extensible
        BANK 0/DIMM0
            8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz ok
        BANK 1/DIMM0
            8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz ok
    Handoff/Airdrop2: disponible
    Réseau sans fil :  en0 : 802.11 a/b/g/n
    Batterie : Santé = Satisfaisant - Nombre de cycles = 465
    Quota iCloud : 4.99 Go disponible

Informations vidéo : ⓘ
    Intel HD Graphics 4000 - VRAM : 1536 Mo
        Color LCD 3360 x 2100
    NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - VRAM : 1 Go

Informations des disques : ⓘ
    APPLE SSD SM512E disk0: (500,28 Go) (SSD - TRIM: Oui)
    [Afficher le rapport SMART]
        EFI (disk0s1 - MS-DOS FAT32) <non monté>  [EFI] : 210 Mo
        (disk0s2) <non monté>  [Conteneur APFS]: 500.07 Go

Informations USB : ⓘ
     USB20Bus
         hub_device
            Apple Inc. FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)
     USB20Bus
         hub_device
             hub_device
                Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
                Apple Inc. BRCM20702 Hub
                    Apple Inc. Bluetooth USB Host Controller
     USB30Bus

Informations Thunderbolt : ⓘ
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus

Disques virtuels : ⓘ
    COOKIE CAT (disk1s1 - APFS) /  [Startup] : 500.07 Go (300.30 Go libre)
        Disque physique : disk0s2 500.07 Go (300.30 Go libre)
    (disk1s2) <non monté>  [Preboot]: 500.07 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 500.07 Go
    (disk1s3) <non monté>  [Recovery]: 500.07 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 500.07 Go
    (disk1s4) /private/var/vm  [VM]: 500.07 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 500.07 Go

Logiciels du système : ⓘ
    macOS High Sierra  10.13.1 (17B1003) - Temps écoulé depuis le démarrage : moins d’une heure

Gatekeeper : ⓘ
    N’importe où [Activer la sécurité Gatekeeper]

Extensions du noyau : ⓘ
        /Applications/Magican.app
    [Désengagé]    com.magican.iokit.filemon (1.0.0 - SDK 10.7) [Rechercher]

        /Library/Extensions
    [Engagé]    at.obdev.nke.LittleSnitch (4.0.4 - SDK 10.11) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.coriolis-systems.driver.OnlineHelper (535 - SDK 10.10) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.coriolis-systems.driver.Snapshot (122 - SDK 10.10) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.wacom.kext.pentablet (Pen Tablet 5.3.7-6 - SDK 10.12) [Rechercher]

        /System/Library/Extensions
    [Désengagé]    com.LaCie.driver.PXHCD (1.0.11 - SDK 10.6) [Rechercher]

Agents de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    8 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    177 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    103 tâches d’Apple

Daemons de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    37 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    183 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    109 tâches d’Apple

Agents de lancement : ⓘ
    [En marche]    at.obdev.LittleSnitchHelper.plist (Objective Development Software GmbH - installé 2017-11-30) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    at.obdev.LittleSnitchUIAgent.plist (Objective Development Software GmbH - installé 2017-11-30) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.AdobeCreativeCloud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-10-28) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.wacom.pentablet.plist (Wacom Technology Corp. - installé 2017-11-21) [Rechercher]

Daemons de lancements : ⓘ
    [En marche]    at.obdev.littlesnitchd.plist (Objective Development Software GmbH - installé 2017-11-30) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.acc.installer.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-10-28) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.adobe.agsservice.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-10-28) [Rechercher]

Agents de lancement pour l’utilisateur : ⓘ
    [Engagé]    com.dropbox.DropboxMacUpdate.agent.plist (Dropbox, Inc. - installé 2017-08-12) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.google.keystone.agent.plist (Google, Inc. - installé 2017-11-21) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.skype.skype.shareagent.plist (Skype Communications S.a.r.l - installé 2017-10-28) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.spotify.webhelper.plist (Spotify - installé 2017-11-30) [Rechercher]

Éléments Ouverture : ⓘ
    Divvy    Application - Masqué
        (/Applications/Divvy.app)
    CloudKitJS Callback URL    SMLoginItem - Masqué (AgileBits Inc. - installé 2017-11-05)
        (/Applications/1Password 6.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/2BUA8C4S2C.com.agilebits.onepassword4-helper.app)
    FruitJuiceHelper    SMLoginItem - Masqué (Apple, Inc. - installé 2017-02-12)
        (/Applications/FruitJuice.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/FruitJuiceHelper.app)

Modules internets : ⓘ
    WacomTabletPlugin: WacomTabletPlugin 2.1.0.6 (installé 2016-10-11) [Rechercher]
    AdobeAAMDetect: 3.0.0.0 (installé 2017-10-28) [Rechercher]
    QuickTime Plugin: 7.7.3 (installé 2017-12-01)

Modules internets pour l’utilisateur : ⓘ
    Folx3Plugin: 3.0.1 (installé 2017-02-12) [Rechercher]

Panneaux de préférences tiers : ⓘ
    Aucun

Time Machine : ⓘ
    Ignorer les fichiers du système : NON
    Sauvegardes mobiles : Désactivé
    Sauvegarde automatique : NON - Sauvegarde automatique désactivée
    Disques sauvegardés :
        COOKIE CAT : Taille du disque : 500.07 Go Disque utilisé : 199.77 Go
    Destinations :
        Data [Network]
        Taille totale : 997.71 Go
        Nombre total de sauvegardes : 53
        Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 18/09/2016 03:55
        Dernière sauvegarde : 13/08/2017 22:34
        Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Acceptable
            Taille de la sauvegarde 997.71 Go > (Disque utilisé 199.77 Go X 3)

Utilisation du processeur par opération : ⓘ
        13%       WindowServer
         8%       com.apple.iCal.CalendarNC
         6%       ParcelMacToday
         6%       com.apple.ncplugin.calculator
         4%       NotificationCenter

Utilisation de la RAM par opération : ⓘ
    1.15 Go       kernel_task
    174 Mo        WindowServer
    155 Mo        Dock
    140 Mo        mds_stores
    112 Mo        Little Snitch Network Monitor

Utilisation du réseau par opération : ⓘ
    Entrée        Sortie        Nom de l’opération
    40 Ko         15 Ko         mDNSResponder
    5 Ko          9 Ko          usbmuxd
    7 Ko          2 Ko          cloudd
    4 Ko          4 Ko          apsd
    3 Ko          1 Ko          netbiosd

Utilisation de l’énergie par opération : ⓘ
     12.80    WindowServer
      7.92    com.apple.preference.notifications.remoteservice
      2.26    hidd
      1.22    System Preferences

Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : ⓘ
    11.83 Go      RAM disponible
    9.16 Go       RAM libre
    4.17 Go       RAM utilisée
    2.67 Go       Fichiers en cache
    0 o           Fichier d’échange utilisé

Installations de logiciel (30 derniers jours) : ⓘ
    Parcel: 3.0.2 (installé 2017-11-05)
    Parcel: 3.0.2 (installé 2017-11-05)
    KakaoTalk: 2.3.9 (installé 2017-11-05)
    PDF 压缩器: 3.8 (installé 2017-11-11)
    Parcel: 3.0.3 (installé 2017-11-25)
    KakaoTalk: 2.4.0 (installé 2017-11-30)
    Intego Backup Assistant:  (installé 2017-12-02)
    Intego Backup Assistant:  (installé 2017-12-02)
    PXHCD:  (installé 2017-12-02)
    LaCie Desktop Manager (3.2.0):  (installé 2017-12-02)

    La liste des installations peut ne pas être complète.
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Décembre 2017)

A quoi te servent ces joliciels :

```
Extensions du noyau : ⓘ
        /Applications/Magican.app
    [Désengagé]    com.magican.iokit.filemon (1.0.0 - SDK 10.7) [Rechercher]

        /Library/Extensions
   
    [Engagé]    com.coriolis-systems.driver.OnlineHelper (535 - SDK 10.10) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.coriolis-systems.driver.Snapshot (122 - SDK 10.10) [Rechercher]
```


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (4 Décembre 2017)

Magican est un logiciel de nettoyage et d'optimisation . Et iDefrag est un utilitaire de défragmentation.
Devrais-je les supprimer ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Décembre 2017)

A mon avis ça sert à rien. Je te conseille des les désinstaller en effet.
Comme boite à outils tu as déjà Etrecheck, ne reste plus qu'Onyx à récupérer si ce n'est déjà fait et MalwareBytes

Tu devrais aussi modifier ce paramètre :

```
Gatekeeper : ⓘ
    N’importe où [Activer la sécurité Gatekeeper]
```
Menu /Pref System/Sécurité..Général "Autoriser "AppStore et développeurs identifiés".
Tu pourras toujours forcer l'install de logiciels non identifiés, mais c'est toi qui l'imposera au lieu d'accepter n'importe quoi.


----------



## CamcamEnPanique (4 Décembre 2017)

C'est bien noté. 

Merci pour tout, tu m'as sauvé d'un sacré coup dur !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Décembre 2017)

Pas de quoi, et belle journée.

A propos faudra penser à changer ton pseudo en Calme.

Jean.


----------

